# Intento de reparar un equipo de sonido AIWA



## inu789 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola a todos llevo tiempo de no pasar por este foro así que hola. 
Bueno el problema que tengo es sobre un equipo de sonido AIWA modelo cx-nr70lh, el problema párese simple pero no se como solucionarlo ya que no arreglo equipos de sonido. El problema es al insertar el CD de música el lente intenta de arrancar pero el CD no da vueltas no se si es el motor  o el lente o un problema mecanico  si tienen alguna idea estarian en todas


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 15, 2010)

Limpie la lente, y pruebe a ver si funciona.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Sep 30, 2010)

ve si el lector manda el haz de luz y que el porta cd no este atorado. gradua el lector siempre a la izquierda ok. y prueba a ver...


----------



## benjadiaz (Sep 30, 2010)

es probable que tu lazer no sirba dale limpieza y cambia el flexible de conexion.


----------

